# From Oregon (skibowl and meadows)



## Guest (Apr 7, 2008)

hey thar,
Just wondering what others are from around here. Most are from Portland/Vancouver I gather. I'm on the other side of the mountain in the Gorge (close to Mt. Hood and The Dalles).

The closest place is Gov. Camp and Meadows. I swing through Mt. Hood to get to Meadows and drive out in the boonies (From Dufur to Maupin to Gov. Camp) to get to skibowl.

Any of you go out there often? I usually board with kids (I'm 24) from Dufur and I should get all my own equipment this week (been renting all spring).

If you are up there on a Friday I should have a Rome Solution/Cartel winterfresh/Rome Bodega boots. Anyone want to go halves on a lift ticket (I have a buy one get one) for an upcoming Friday 9am-4pm?

Glad to be here, Tim


----------



## Guest (Apr 8, 2008)

Snowolf said:


> Welcome! I work at Meadows and live in Vancouver. I`ll be at Meadows on Friday working...:thumbsup:


I have a buy one get one for skibowl. If meadows was still open at night I'd be there!


----------

